# Forest of the Last Elves



## Noldor_returned (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello all elves still in Middle-Earth and all other creatures. This is the newest elven haven, and all elves are welcome here, as well as any other creature that happens to wander in.
This shall be the stronghold of the war against men. Anybody wishing to tell of one of their adventures/battle against men, feel free. Myself and a few others wish for the downfall of men (or the end of the Age of Men and a new beginning of the elves), and this shall be our fort, and all shall be welcome in my haven, although depending on what your intent is depends on howmuch you learn and how far you shall go in. Those who wish for another uprising of elves shall be more welcome than those of the race of men.
However, all are welcome and all shall speak of their journeys against men.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 28, 2005)

I, Erestor Arcamen, Master Swordsman and Archer, pledge my allegiance to the movement against the age of men. I have the gift of forsight, and i have forseen the outcome of an age of men. The fourth age shall last tenfold as long compared to the first three ages. There will be great distruction, forests shall burn, locations of great beauty will become inhabited by and destroyed by men. Everything that the first great king, Elessar had worked for, shall be turned to evil. The homes of the periannath shall be turned to ruin, and the periannath themselves, enslaved until their great demise. The end of the fourth age shall come and men shall still yet dominate, and the races of dwarves and periannath shall be at an end, for men shall conquer all and become like insects, a pestilence in Middle Earth. Men shall kill one another, and more shall be killed by their own hands than by the hand of Sauron himself. For great evil is to come if the race of men should survive. Men must be stopped before these things are to come, for if they are not stopped now, there will be never a chance again. Now is the time, with the downfall of Sauron, and the weakness from the great battles, Gondor and Rohan both are vulnerable, and are now susceptible to annihiliation. For I have spoken. 

Erestor Arcamen


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 30, 2005)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I, Erestor Arcamen, Master Swordsman and Archer, pledge my allegiance to the movement against the age of men. I have the gift of forsight, and i have forseen the outcome of an age of men. The fourth age shall last tenfold as long compared to the first three ages. There will be great distruction, forests shall burn, locations of great beauty will become inhabited by and destroyed by men. Everything that the first great king, Elessar had worked for, shall be turned to evil. The homes of the periannath shall be turned to ruin, and the periannath themselves, enslaved until their great demise. The end of the fourth age shall come and men shall still yet dominate, and the races of dwarves and periannath shall be at an end, for men shall conquer all and become like insects, a pestilence in Middle Earth. Men shall kill one another, and more shall be killed by their own hands than by the hand of Sauron himself. For great evil is to come if the race of men should survive. Men must be stopped before these things are to come, for if they are not stopped now, there will be never a chance again. Now is the time, with the downfall of Sauron, and the weakness from the great battles, Gondor and Rohan both are vulnerable, and are now susceptible to annihiliation. For I have spoken.
> 
> Erestor Arcamen


 
Ummm, sorry about this, but this Ent called Fangorn said if we stayed in his forest we weren't allowed to cause the downfall of men. I left a note for you in the Fat Balrog.
Anyway, I think that we should stay here, as these Ents seem rather powerful, and anything that you do outside of the forest may affect anyone wishing to stay here.
However, it is here that I will hone my skills as a master swordsman and bowman, and train many elves to do likewise, so that in times of war, elves are not left defenceless. I ask you to do the same, and together, the might of the leves will be greater then ever.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I was wandering among my new home, and came across Treebeard. We started speaking, and we came across the subject of the downfall of men. The conversation went something like this:
TB: And what of your fellow elf's plans to end the time of men?
NR: He seems set. He says that he will just go to Mirkwood and that from there he will start his plan.
TB: Do you think there is anything that we can do to stop him?
NR: I doubt it. He seems very determined. The only way the men stand a chance is if we warn them or fight against the other elves.
TB: Hoom, hum. Let's not be hasty. That would lead to an elf against elf war, something that we must avoid.
NR: I will speak to him, and see what I can do.

And now visitors to my land, will you all please help and try and convince the Mirkwood elves tostop their war against men. Eru has his own way of ending their time, and I fear it will be bad for us elves if EA has his way. So help me and the Ents, please.
I also invite all elves who think the same as I do, or wish to have no part in this war, to join me here in the Forest of the Last Elves. But first you must prove why I should let you in, as I do not want any threats let in.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 2, 2005)

*Erestor walks in and a light fills the forest* I have returned. I find no support for my plans, and I feel that maybe my gift of forsight has mislead me. I wish to live here with my fellow elf in peace, for that is all I ever desired, I feel maybe I was rash in judging men the way I did, there are some pretty impressive ones to come from that race, Turin, Isildur, Elessar, who am I to stop that line and the line of all men? I shall stay...if Treebeard will accept me


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 2, 2005)

Thankyou Erestor. Hopefully we will draw out all elves still in Middle-Earth. I believe Treebeard will let you stay, and our new kingdom shall be the mightiest ever, except for that in Valinor.
Since there is now no threat against any race, all will be welcome in my and Treebeard's land, but if I judge that you are unworthy you shall be banished forever, unless you redeem yourself.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 2, 2005)

i am but a man but a man with life as long as i wish. i wish to see the downfall of men for i too know of the future and other men treate me cruelly and so i would join with thee elves so that i may see the downfall of men.
i am master swordsman and can shoot an arrow as good as the best let me join the elves and i shall tell you many things of men that you do not yet know


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 3, 2005)

Hate to break it to you Majimaune, but we aren't going to end the race of men. Treebeard/Fangorn doesn't want us to. But you're welcome to stay and rest your feet.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 3, 2005)

majimaune, I too once believed it was my part to cause the downfall, but this is the fourth age, the age of men. Men have struggled just as much as elves against Sauron. Who are we, the children of Illuvatar to judge when a race should be damned? The only race taht I believe we have the power over is the race of orc, if a race you can call them, for they are not of Eru's children. I have been refecting on my visions of the future and I do see that men shall cause great distruction in this world, but I have also seen great beauty, great love, and great deeds done by none other than men. If we try to create a downfall of men, we shall have no chance, for we are too few and the race of elves in Middle Earth would be diminshed entirely. We are not meant to stop men from going on, but to help to stop the great evils that they cause by working in unison with them, by stretching out our hands and creating the great alliances of old between men and elf and dwarf, and if we can achieve this, then the world shall be a better place for all of any race. If you wish to cause the downfall of men, then by all means go ahead and try, but I know that you shall not get far, you shall only fail in the end, and you shall not gain anything. But remember you are always welcome here to live in peace with us in the forest of the last elves.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 3, 2005)

It's amazing; there's so many people in here I can't breathe. Anyway, I have something interesting to tell you. I was invited to an Entmoot; I went, and guess what happened (has been translated into the Common Tongue):

Treebeard: I have called this Entmoot to discuss the matter of the lost Entwives. Sometime ago we lost them, and now we can not find them. So, I think we should decide what to do.
Quickbeam: What are the options? Look for them ourselves, or just stay here for the rest of our lives.
Noldor_returned: I could ask a few people I know to look for them for you. It would be my pleasure to repay you for your kindness. New lands have been opened, and we can send messages to far lands, and ask for their support.
TB: Let's not be hasty, we can't ask you to do our task.
NR: Alright, we will come to an agreement. I will ask and if in a week over 10 people wish to help, you should let us. You can search in the nearby places, such as Lothlorien, and we will search all the way to the Seas.
TB: Hoom, hmm, it sounds like a good idea. In that case, we shall meet in one week.

So, those living in the Forest of the Last Elves and anyone else interested, pledge your help to me, and meet here in one week from today. Whether anyone else helps me or not, I shall be looking for the Entwives. Further details next week.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 4, 2005)

I shall go east past the brown lands where the entwives once kept gardens and search for the entwives at the dead marshes and that area, and I shall even go into the ruin of Mordor and search there if i may be able to find a good route. Any elf or man whom wishes, may join my party, and we shall search for the entwives.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 4, 2005)

Thankyou EA, but wait one week. I will ask Treebeard today, and if he agrees, I will announce it next week.
As for anyone else, all search parties will be announced next week, and there are only 7 days left, so you better hurry up.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 5, 2005)

i shall help you look for the entwives seeing as i am not an elf and you have shown me kindness i shall help you in what ever need. Ill go to the ends of the earth to help fangorn and co.

an oath i pledge 
Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 5, 2005)

Just saying 6 days to go...
Anyway, thanks Majimaune and Erestor, and guess what? I asked Barliman Butterbur, who is an innkeeper at Bree for help, and he agreed to keep his ears open for any news, as well as give a room to any who is hunting for them. In order to stop people ripping him off though, I will give him a list of who is going.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 6, 2005)

Just 5 days to go...
We only have 4 of us. Myself, Erestor, Majimaune and Barley. Hmmm...I wonder if...I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, only 4 days to go, and we have enough people...

I went to see King Eomer yesterday, and asked whether he would like to contribute. His responce was yes, and he will be sending half an _eored _to ride out wherever I wish. He also suggested I ask King Telcontar whether he wishes to help. So, that is where I am off to now.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 7, 2005)

hey could you say the date next time even though so that come in here might not be ausie it would benefit me alot

dated: wednesday 7 december 6:35 pm aus time 

Majimaune Leganimadok


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 7, 2005)

may I lead a squadron? it has been such a long time. in the eldar days I led a squadron of elves in Doriath, but there are not enough elves, so thatsk inda impossible, but the thrill of leading a squadron to complete a mission, its breath taking!


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 8, 2005)

well i dont want it so unless noldor_returned wans it you are welcome to have it

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, it has come down to the final three days, and we are almost definetly in, as I saw King Elessar today. He was visiting King Eomer, and I asked him. He seemed surprised to see an elf, but he agreed, and he will be coming. More info later.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, it has come down to the final three days, and we are almost definetly in, as I saw King Elessar today. He was visiting King Eomer, and I asked him. He seemed surprised to see an elf, but he agreed, and he will be coming. More information later.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 8, 2005)

It goes well, and I forsee that it shall go well for a while, but for how long may men and elves work in peace, will there be conflict between us? or shall we work in harmony? Men are now the dominant race in Middle Earth, will they accept following us Elves in these missions? The Dark Lord may be Vanquished but not all of his servants are. Orcs still roam at night in parts of the world, and there are dark creatures, that are there that Sauron did not have a part in. We must be weary and prepare well.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 10, 2005)

well it is the day but i shall wait for as long as need be so that we can be well and trully ready for the search

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 10, 2005)

We must prepare well, for the journey may become treacherous


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 11, 2005)

I apologise for the lateness, but I have good reason. The Entmoot went well, but took all of yesterday, so I was forced to wait until today before announcing the news.
First of all, there will be three parties: One headed by Majimaune, who we must still decide where he is going; one by Erestor, who will lead an expedition into Mordor; the final party leadership will be shared by Fangorn, King Elessar and myself. With Majimaune's group shall go half an _eored_ and he shall recieve a horse to ride on, as well as Quickbeam the Ent. With Erestor's group shall go many knights of Gondor, and they shall also recieve horses, although Erestor must come with me and King Telcontar to formally start, and the Ent Skinbark shall be travelling in that party. I shall be going with Elessar and Treebeard to the land of Harad and beyond. We shall be taking men of Gondor too. The reason the king himself is coming is that he wishes to discuss the peace agreements between Gondor/Rohan and the Haradrim.
Now it seems to me that there is still an area untouched. Majimaune, I ask you to search all lands on the other side of the Shire. If you are unsuccessful, can you try all lands to the Iron Hills and beyond. We leave tomorrow at daybreak.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 11, 2005)

when do we depart? and what is the plan for when our companies (mine and yours NR) separate and etc...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, Majimaune will leave whenever, and he will have to go by Meduseld and meet his Riders. As for you and me, we will leave at about 8:00 am tomorrow (Australian time) so we can reach Edoras in time to make a good start on the way to Gondor with King Elessar. Once we reach Gondor, we shall each go our separate ways. I will most likely have to stay a few days in order for him to sort out a few things, but you may not Erestor. Does this help?


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 12, 2005)

i will search around the shire area and beyond for as far as possible
but just a question what shall we do if non of us find the entwives it shall be a sad place to live in this world knowing that there are no entwives whereas now we do not know wether there are any or not
will we search for the rest of our lives over the seas and onto other lands

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 12, 2005)

Now is the time we must leave Erestor, and Fangorn said he would carry us to Edoras, making the journey a quicker one. Once we reach Edoras, the two Ents Fangorn and Skinbark will continue on their way to Gondor.*Climbs onto Treebeard and is carried off*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 13, 2005)

Then we depart, *climbs onto Skinbark, and begins to sing a song of a far off land as they depart*


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 13, 2005)

i will leave at daybreak and go north west to the shire and start my search there as soon as i get there
I'll send a message to you as soon as possible

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 13, 2005)

Be weary my friend, for even though you dwell among the elves, the laws of men still hold to you, and men are forbidden from entering the Shire.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes Majimaune. Go around the Shire, not through it.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 16, 2005)

i nver said i would go through it without leave althought that gave me an idea. 
i will get back to you as soon as i put it in words

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 17, 2005)

Watch out, those hobbits can be very hasty! After Saruman pulled his little stunt, they've been on the guard, even being weary to let Bree Hobbits in...


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 22, 2005)

i had a meeting with the hobbits and they did not attack because meriadok and peregrin where there and they saw us and did not attack
we have started our search and i will report to you any findings of traces of entwives

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 9, 2006)

well in the east, we have found nothing so far, but there are some traces of the entwives leaving the brown lands. there are tons of orc and troll tracks running around and there are tons of ashes and etc... we have found a few traces of large rooty looking tracks heading northeast from the brown lands, my company and I shall head in this direction and try to see if we can follow the tracks, though i doubt they will be able to be followed being as old as they are.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 13, 2006)

I have returned with Treebeard, and there was no sign of the Entwives. I have almost given up hope, except on Majimaune's part. Instead I have decided to hone my skills and track any orcs as a mercenary. There are still some bands of them, mainly in the Mountains.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 13, 2006)

nay i have found no tracks yet but there is still hope

tomorrow we go into the old forrest to look


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 14, 2006)

We have found strange markings indeed, for they are not orc, are not elf(if elves leave tracks at all, which we dont), and are not of man. I believe they are of dwarf, and they are following the tracks of the entwives. we have followed these tracks for some days now, but they are growing fainter and fainter, as if there were less and less of them, and it seems they are running, not walking. Perhaps the dwarves were chasing the entwives. I have a theory, during the time the entwives disappeared, the dwarves had severed ties with the elves. Perhaps the dwarves chased and destroyed the entwives. The tracks head towards the iron hills, we will see what has happened.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 15, 2006)

as we went into the old forest the trees started talking and moving because of the people of rohan was something not many of them had seen 

the forest was mainly evil so we where as quick as we could be and found no traces of the entwives in there 

we then went and talked to tom bombadil and he said that he had never seen entwives around the shire

my hope is draining that they are not around here ishall come as soon as i can to tell you that there are none if i find no more traces


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 17, 2006)

*pops out of nowhere* Ello Poppets!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 21, 2006)

Greetings my young elf. I am lord of this fair forest, and welcome you to my land. Well, it is not really my land, it is Fangorn's, and you will meet him sson enough. There is much I must tell you before you settle or stay here, and before you go, I may make one request of you. *sees the look on the elf's face* Relax young one, it will be something simple, a basic task probably. If you intend to take up here for a while, then you will be given duties, as we are still in the business of establishing this elven realm. So, are you likely to remain, or are you just passing through? If you intend to return, please tell me, as I will await your news of outside. What then is your answer?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 21, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Greetings my young elf. I am lord of this fair forest, and welcome you to my land. Well, it is not really my land, it is Fangorn's, and you will meet him sson enough. There is much I must tell you before you settle or stay here, and before you go, I may make one request of you. *sees the look on the elf's face* Relax young one, it will be something simple, a basic task probably. If you intend to take up here for a while, then you will be given duties, as we are still in the business of establishing this elven realm. So, are you likely to remain, or are you just passing through? If you intend to return, please tell me, as I will await your news of outside. What then is your answer?


It's beautiful here and if I am welcome, I will surly stay for at least a while. *looks around at the beautiful forest around her*


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 22, 2006)

Majimaune comes walking into Fangorn after his search for the entwives. He had found no traces of them so he had returned. There was a new elf in the forest, although he did not know her name yet. He looked for Treebeard but didnt want to find him too fast as he didnt want to brake the news that there where no entwives to the west.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2006)

Majimaune, my old friend. You have returned, but do not speak of your quest until I have shown our new friend around. What is your name, young elf? We need something to call you by.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 29, 2006)

Well young elf, I will begin with a brief history. It is vital you understand this, or else nothing here will make much sense or seem to be as much fun as it could be. This forest once joined the other forests of Lorien and Mirkwood. In that time no elves lived here. In fact, as far as I know, we are the first elves to ever live here. However, there have been intellegent creatures living here for a very long time, besides the trees. They are called Ents, and whatever you have heard about them, I ask you to forget, and to go only by what I tell you. They are not hasty creatures, and are gentle and peaceful beings. They are not trees, so do not call them that, no matter how much they resemble one. They are tree herders, and keep order in this forest. Their leader is Fangorn, hence the name Fangorn Forest. As time goes by, you will see him from occassion to occassion, but he will cause you no harm, unless you try to hurt him or insult him. The trees too, can harm you, so no cutting of trees is allowed. Now, Majimaune, you can come with me, and you too, young elf, and we will go see Fangorn. On the way, she-elf, you can tell me your name.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 30, 2006)

"Aye my friend. Let us go and see Treebeard or should I call him Fangorn sinse it seems politer but that is the name the elves call him and I am no elf whatever my likeness." Majimaune walked in silence listening to the elves speek of elvish things that he had no understanding of.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Apr 13, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> "Aye my friend. Let us go and see Treebeard or should I call him Fangorn sinse it seems politer but that is the name the elves call him and I am no elf whatever my likeness." Majimaune walked in silence listening to the elves speek of elvish things that he had no understanding of.


My name is Leawyn. I am the daughter of Magaline and Allasse of Mirkwood. I have heard of many things like this of Fangorn, but have never been able to come. I have always dreamed of seeing this place, but it is even more beautiful then I could have ever imagined.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 14, 2006)

OOC: Yay your back

IC: "Let us go then and make it in haste!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 14, 2006)

"Well Leawyn, I am pleased to meet you. I was wondering whether you plan to stay a while, or if you were just passing through? In any case, we will go and see Fangorn, with our news," NR said.
Together the 3 walked to where Treebeard usually stayed. NR held out his arm to stop the others, and called out, "Fangorn, there is someone I would like you to meet. Her name is Leawyn, and she comes from the land of Mirkwood."
Treebeard spoke out, "Greetings young one. And I also see Majimaune is back. What news have you? And little she-elf, I am an Ent, and you may call me Treebeard or Fangorn. What brings you to my forest? For it is _mine, _whatever young Master Noldor has told you."
"Now now Fangorn, you agreed to let my stay here. It is almost as much mine as it is yours," NR said.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 14, 2006)

"Ah my friend Fangorn, I bring grave news. We could find no Ent-wives or Entings unfortunatly. We searched all over the Shire and in the lands around it and could find nothing."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 15, 2006)

"Alas, it is as I feared. Nevertheless, I hope one day to find them. I doubt they are lost to us forever. We just have not looked everywhere yet," Fangorn said. "Now young elf. You need to know about us Ents. We are not trees, and it would be an insult to call an Ent a tree. We are tree-herders, so you do not have to worry about any huorns. Also, we have our own tongue, which takes a while to speak, and even longer to learn. We are not a hasty folk, and do not make any rash actions. We will leave that up to you younger people. For we are much older than you, and remember things long past."
NR spoke up then, "Thankyou Treebeard. Now Leawyn, we are collecting fallen wood to shape into shelter. I hope you will help us?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Apr 20, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> "Alas, it is as I feared. Nevertheless, I hope one day to find them. I doubt they are lost to us forever. We just have not looked everywhere yet," Fangorn said. "Now young elf. You need to know about us Ents. We are not trees, and it would be an insult to call an Ent a tree. We are tree-herders, so you do not have to worry about any huorns. Also, we have our own tongue, which takes a while to speak, and even longer to learn. We are not a hasty folk, and do not make any rash actions. We will leave that up to you younger people. For we are much older than you, and remember things long past."
> NR spoke up then, "Thankyou Treebeard. Now Leawyn, we are collecting fallen wood to shape into shelter. I hope you will help us?"


"I would gladly help. And I was hoping that I could stay awhile in this beautiful forest if it would be alright with Fangorn."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 20, 2006)

OOC: Anyone can control what the Ents do, so don't expect me to always write what Fangorn and the others do. I will almost always be Fangorn, but if you want to go for it.

IC: Fangorn looked at Leawyn, and said she could indeed stay. NR smiled, and glanced at Majimaune, who was standing there patiently.

"Well, we have much to. We need to plan where we will build our homes," Nr said.

"There is a clearing I know of, hoom hum. So long as you do not hurt the trees, you will be able to stay there," Treebeard said. "Come, I will show you."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Apr 22, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> OOC: Anyone can control what the Ents do, so don't expect me to always write what Fangorn and the others do. I will almost always be Fangorn, but if you want to go for it.
> 
> IC: Fangorn looked at Leawyn, and said she could indeed stay. NR smiled, and glanced at Majimaune, who was standing there patiently.
> 
> ...


The three followed Treebeard 'til they came to a clearing in the large forest.


----------



## Majimaune (May 1, 2006)

When they where in the clearing Treebeard muttered something about not being hasty and left them. They discussed whether they should build a shelter where they were or if they sould go further on. They stayed and started building a shelter.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 1, 2006)

"Well what else will we build?" NR asked. "Once this is finished, I mean. One shelter will not last us or satisfy our needs. I say, with Treebeard's permission, that we build a small town among the treetops, like Lothlorien of old."


----------



## Majimaune (May 5, 2006)

"Aye that could be good but whether we will be able to is a different question. So is this one. What are we going to build this shelter now?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (May 13, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> "Aye that could be good but whether we will be able to is a different question. So is this one. What are we going to build this shelter now?"


"That would be a question I could not answer."


----------



## Majimaune (May 15, 2006)

Aye Master Noldor can you answer that question because we dont want to anger the ents by chopping down trees.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 16, 2006)

Nor do I. However, we have this clearing and a small shack will suffice, if we can find enough branches. However, do not cut the trees or damage them in any way. All it needs is to have four walls and a roof, with leaves on the floor to soften the ground. If we start collecting, we might be able to finish it by nightfall.


----------



## Majimaune (May 16, 2006)

"Maybe we could use some stones from the ground as walls," segested Majimaune, "there are more of them on the ground then branches. The trees dont like letting go of themselves."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jun 22, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> "Maybe we could use some stones from the ground as walls," segested Majimaune, "there are more of them on the ground then branches. The trees dont like letting go of themselves."


 
"That's very true. And if we can't find leaves we could always just use the grass."


----------

